
Microsoft’s failed attempt on Debian packaging - detaro
https://www.preining.info/blog/2018/06/microsofts-failed-attempt-on-debian-packaging/
======
rossy

      rm /bin/sh
      ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
    

Oh shit. Please do not do this in your install scripts. Making permanent
changes to core system utilities from an unrelated package seems like a level
beyond the usual mistakes people make in third-party packages.

------
kiki_jiki
It's not like they didn't know about it...

[https://github.com/Microsoft/microsoft-r-
open/issues/20](https://github.com/Microsoft/microsoft-r-open/issues/20)

------
dragonwriter
Given how bad Microsoft is at Windows packaging (the next version of Visual
Studio that can be unpinstalled cleanly will be the first) I'm not too
surprised.

